# help on figuring out what he is?



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

My girlfriend and I adopted Oliver at 4 months old. Here are a few pics of him taken the day when we adopted him. The other dog in the photo is his mother. She is only 10 months old in the pic. They are both rescues, so we don't have much info. We are clueless on the father.

Any help on figuring out what breed/type he is would be great. He is the greatest little guy on the planet. We love him so much! As you can imagine he has grown a lot since we took these pics. I will get some updated pics in this thread a little later on. :roll:

The leg brace was for a "wobbly" joint he had from being malnourished as a young puppy. We were instructed to put it on him by his rescuer if we saw him limping on that leg. His joints seem to be healing and growing well now.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Both him and his mother look APBT to me. I see nothing else.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well he's totally adorable. usually when puppies it's harder to tell, but he looks like a cute lil pitbull puppy to me


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

looks like apbt to me but u never know whats been mixed in his line way down the road without him actually being registered.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Like what others have said,he looks apbt to me but there's no way to really know.He sure is a looker though!


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. After looking at a stickied thread I had came to that conclusion as well, but I wanted to get more opinions since I am new to the breed.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww 2 cute the hoody is pimp


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice ears in that last shot! hes a nice looking boy.

what food is he on?

he looks to be apbt mostly, i dont really see anything else, is hard when they're young though.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Czar said:


> awww 2 cute the hoody is pimp


lol... that hoodie got him a girlfriend at the park that day.



luoozer said:


> very nice ears in that last shot! hes a nice looking boy.
> 
> what food is he on?
> 
> he looks to be apbt mostly, i dont really see anything else, is hard when they're young though.


Thanks! We love his ears.

We feed him Natural Balance Ultra Premium. We started him on some Newman's Own kibble we found at target when we first got him. That was switched out to Bil-Jac puppy and after some research on this site we are on Natural Balance now. It gives him horrbile breath but he likes it


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I love both of them, but I gotta soft spot for mama, I hope she got adopted 

You take awesome pics, the first pic had me laughin so cute, he looked throughly pissed off in that pic lmao


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

i agree. his mother looks like a dog named cream i once knew but she passed


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yup looks like a pittie to me! what a sweet face!


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> I love both of them, but I gotta soft spot for mama, I hope she got adopted
> 
> You take awesome pics, the first pic had me laughin so cute, he looked throughly pissed off in that pic lmao


The mom is still looking for a home. She is in a foster home currently.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

beautiful apbt puppy!!!<3


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

I found another pic of little Oliver around 14 weeks with his momma. They were both in recovery from mange back when this was taken.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

well.. the boy turned 1 today! We are going to celebrate with two stuffed animals and a pup-safe cake later on. We quit giving him stuffed animals a long time ago, but we treat him to one or two ever so often.

These were taken back in late winter of this year




























Vacation at Panama City Beach 



























And these were taken last night. In the first pic he has the "What... I'm not doing anything wrong" look on his face knowing he isn't allowed on the table.

He is a little pink due to the unfortunate slight return of his red mange. He's on antibiotics and scheduled for his second dip/bath next week.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

lol looks like he has a lot of character in him....Im glad you rescued him and gave him a good home


any news on the mother? does she have a new home?


----------



## Pikoda (Jul 31, 2010)

apbt and cute as ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at how much he's grown holy  he's looking great


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> lol looks like he has a lot of character in him....Im glad you rescued him and gave him a good home
> 
> any news on the mother? does she have a new home?


Momma is still at the rescuer's house. We are planning on getting them together soon to see what happens because he still needs a permanent home. Oliver has a few confidence issues and we are hoping with our fingers crossed that she can help with that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is looking as cute as ever!He's a very good looking dog!Thanks so much for the update on him


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

wat a beautiful dog i love the first pic


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

hey everyone, I thought that I would give a little update on Oliver.

He weighs 60lbs now and he's such a well-behaved little boy. I am so proud of him


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh he is a cute boy, love me some red dogs, his color is awesome  He looks very happy


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oliver is such a nice looking dog. I had to laugh at some of his facial expressions though, what a ham! And what a cute "ball o' puppy" avatar you have. 

His momma is really pretty too, do you know if she found a good home? I sure hope so.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> oh he is a cute boy, love me some red dogs, his color is awesome  He looks very happy





Luvum said:


> Oliver is such a nice looking dog. I had to laugh at some of his facial expressions though, what a ham! And what a cute "ball o' puppy" avatar you have.
> 
> His momma is really pretty too, do you know if she found a good home? I sure hope so.


thanks apbtmom and Luvum!

Oliver's momma still lives with Susan, the rescue/foster lady who we got him from. Momma is doing well


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I love his name, too cute and that is awesome that his mom still lives with the foster


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

great story about both of the rescues... Oliver is very handsome!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great video! I have tried to teach Mel but when he catches the Frisbee he shakes and bites through it. need to break that habit for it to work or else I would go broke, lol. Thanks for sharing, look forward to the others!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Good for you all! He looks happy and loved!


----------

